# OOOOOH Hello



## kato (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, just brought 2002 silver tt coupe 3 weeks ago first one and I love it. Joined forum 2-3 days ago still not sure on how to post articles and questions yet but getting there slowly


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------

